# Arrows...



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I was almost out of my preferred brand of glue and used another brand to fletch a dozen arrows for a recent tournament. By target 23 I had 3 complete arrows, 4 missing at least 1 vane and 5 with vanes that were starting to separate from the shaft. I was able to finish the day and immediately left in search of my preferred brand for day 2. I found enough at home to redo 9 arrows and I used a third brand to do the remaining 3. I had no problems on day 2 and finished with all 12 intact. Long story short, I will never take less than a dozen arrows with me when I shoot, I've even started carrying lucky number 13, just in case.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> At what point do you consider the number too few? I get scared if I have less than 8 for a full feild shoot.  Wouldn't think of showing up to Redding without a dozen.
> 
> At what point do you get chicken?
> 
> Why is it that when you get a dozen, one of them only lives but for a few shots? Is it some sort of sacrifice to the archery gods?


I have a buddy of mine that has NEVER had a dozen arrows last him more than a couple days. He even went so far as to buy 2 arrows at the LAS trailer last year in Augusta to give him 13. Lost one due to a freaky accident the next day and had another one smashed at the shoot the next weekend. He's cursed to only have 11 I guess.

I took the 10 I have to the SE Sectionals and had 3 lose fletchings on Saturday. I started to get a little nervous but was able to finish with no more casualties. 

If I were going to Redding or Nationals, I'm thinking more like 18-24 arrows. Most stuff though, at least 10 but I'd really rather have a dozen. Unfortunately like I said, all I got is 10 so I have to make it work.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> At what point do you consider the number too few? I get scared if I have less than 8 for a full feild shoot.  Wouldn't think of showing up to Redding without a dozen.
> 
> At what point do you get chicken? ANSWER = 10
> 
> Why is it that when you get a dozen, one of them only lives but for a few shots? Is it some sort of sacrifice to the archery gods? ANSWER = my son shoots the same arrows and he is death to a new buch of arrows


 The guys I shoot with love to shoot little bitty groups and they can make your full quiver look like an arrow thief is in the group.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

6 will do for a 28 target field course. 8 would be better.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have gone out with 5 arrows before....which wouldn't have been a problem at all but I crushed to pins and forgot to put extras in my quiver :doh:

With 8 arrows.....I wouldn't worry unless I still had some bigger shoots on the schedule. If it's just local stuff extra nocks, pins and some glue and let em eat. 

But then Nano's are pretty dag on tough....of the 19 I started with last year I still have 14 or 15....only one was damaged due to an impact....one I broke a point on and the shank is in the shaft. The rest are lost in the woods some place :chortle:

I wouldn't worry about only 8 arrows until next year at this point....get down to 6 then I would order more :chortle:


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I know a guy who said he had a full dozen ACE's at Redding and shot 6 into the practice bales. Another guy was pulling arrows out of the same bale and tipped the bale onto its face breaking the guys six arrows. Bet he is glad he had a full dozen at that shoot. 

I know what you mean about the sacrificial arrow too. I seem to find a way to break one or lose one right off the bat.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Funny topic I have been shooting for what seems like all my life, and for the last year and a half is the first time I have been able to have a complete original dozen arrows in my quiver, usually within the first week of making up a new set one gets toasted. I was just telling a friend this the other day as I was amazed. Now i prolly jinxed meself :zip:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Indianbullet said:


> Funny topic I have been shooting for what seems like all my life, and for the last year and a half is the first time I have been able to have a complete original dozen arrows in my quiver, usually within the first week of making up a new set one gets toasted. I was just telling a friend this the other day as I was amazed. Now i prolly jinxed meself :zip:


Just save yourself the trouble and go home and snap one over your knee. The gods will appreciate this and will not cause your next arrow to snap in half mid-flight and land just off the paper.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Just save yourself the trouble and go home and snap one over your knee. The gods will appreciate this and will not cause your next arrow to snap in half mid-flight and land just off the paper.


I made 12 up on Wednesday and Thursday....closed one in the truck door on Friday loading them up for a shoot. In doing so, I didn't lose a single arrow all weekend though.

Gotta pay your respects.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Bobmuley said:


> I made 12 up on Wednesday and Thursday....closed one in the truck door on Friday loading them up for a shoot. In doing so, I didn't lose a single arrow all weekend though.
> 
> Gotta pay your respects.


that would suck


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Any new quantity of arrows, one is a sacrifice invariably...

But I get nervous when I get down to less than 8 "good" arrows for local stuff. I wouldn't show up to a big shoot like outdoor nats. with less than 18...I've gone through some arrows there, and i don't like to have to spend my non-shooting time repairing arrows....


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I normally will go out with 6-8 arrows at any given time. I leave the extras at home.

Now that I think about it. . .I don't think I've ever had a full dozen on me for a shoot.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I only have 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think it is too few when I only have 10 though......I NEED MORE ARROWS!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Proportional to how far I have to drive to the tournament...

Just practice - 6
under 2 hours 8-10
more than 2 hours 12
more than 4 hours 24

SB


----------

